# 3 guys off of Catawba



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

I just watched 3 individuals make their way out. 1st guy was spudding and the other two followed with sled and now they found their spot and are set up now. Hope they stay safe and get on some.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Strokem said:


> I just watched 3 individuals make their way out. 1st guy was spudding and the other two followed with sled and now they found their spot and are set up now. Hope they stay safe and get on some.


how far out,that is good sighn we will have good fishing ice.


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> how far out,that is good sighn we will have good fishing ice.


HappySnag I’m not for sure due to I’m at home and was observing off of the webcam, but I did zoom in and watched front man actually spudding. When I said sled I meant plastic sled. By NO MEANS am I saying it’s safe...!!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Strokem said:


> HappySnag I’m not for sure due to I’m at home and was observing off of the webcam, but I did zoom in and watched front man actually spudding. When I said sled I meant plastic sled. By NO MEANS am I saying it’s safe...!!


there is no ice safe on dryway,you slide hit your head and kill yourself.
that mean when we have ice,everybody should stay in the house.
no make decision,and be responsible for your decision.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Most of that ice that was in there a few days ago is now in Canada. If the wind lays down this week maybe this weekend...Looks like atleast PIB will be ice fishing this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

yrick82 said:


> Most of that ice that was in there a few days ago is now in Canada. If the wind lays down this week maybe this weekend...Looks like atleast PIB will be ice fishing this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


by the picture catawba to put in bay is ice,it depend how good.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Did a drive by Catawba this afternoon. 3 Shanty’s and 2 bucket guys out. Looks like they were set up inside the 911 crack. Hopefully if they’re on OGF they will give us a report!


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

I sure hope the winds for Friday and Saturday calm down calling for 20 to 30 miles an hour


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Well if it blows that hard may be iffy at best she was moving this weekend opened up in quite a few spots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like they turned the Catawba cam off !!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Strokem said:


> I just watched 3 individuals make their way out. 1st guy was spudding and the other two followed with sled and now they found their spot and are set up now. Hope they stay safe and get on some.


Catawba live cam won't play..says file not found but yesterday I was on it no problem. Guess there's a thousand dudes live streaming and won't get off today


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

It is back on today. This was from a couple minutes ago......


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm guessing they went to the edge of the ice that was left after the blow, real close to what was open water.

It would be awesome to pull one through the ice on Erie...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I think that first rough edge is where it all broke off from last week. When the wind shifted back it pushed everything back south and started the shoves. I could be wrong though... i was watching from my computer, not boots on the ice information. The satellite photo from yesterday looks like almost all of the western basin is covered now..... got to be thin though!


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

So the last I was able to Ice fish Erie was 14-15 I believe, with saying that the two places I’ve went out of was Crane Creek and Catawba. Since then I know there’s been issues with places to park and go out of such as Camp Perry and others. Is Crane still an option If I say If and when Ice is good enough.
If Ice gets stronger and stays locked and I come up in a couple weeks then can anyone give me names of good bait shops and addresses.
Thanks fellas....stay safe & tight lines...! 🎣


----------

